# e-racing bumper now available



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

more pics, g.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thats hot..were on long island are you?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Thats hot..were on long island are you?


if your good you can get it off the water tower in the background 
























if your not that good, im over by roosevelt field mall


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> more pics, g.


i have not gotten the bumper......yet, 
that pic is actually a chop of a bumper that was just painted and not yet installed on some one elsed car. i chopped it on my own to see how it looks with the lines of the car


----------

